# Is this dp?



## Gth27 (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello I have read a lot of stories here.
English isnt my first language so sorry for that.
I have used mirtazapine for 1 year for sleep problems.
I never used any other drugs in my life and I trusted my doctor when she said I can come off it with no problems.
Since I stopped I lost all of my emotions,all sense off time,I feel very stupid and cant think. My sleep is very bad but I never get tired or hungry.
I saw a lot of people here who got the same symptoms but it seems these symptoms are more difficult to recover from.
My question is when you got the blank mind/cognitive depersonalisation what are the causes? I see a lot of people who got this from antidepressants. Are there people here who got this from anxiety or trauma only? Im realy scared and dont know what to do.


----------



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

Gth27 said:


> Hello I have read a lot of stories here.
> English isnt my first language so sorry for that.
> I have used mirtazapine for 1 year for sleep problems.
> I never used any other drugs in my life and I trusted my doctor when she said I can come off it with no problems.
> ...


Did you come off them slowly or altogether? Could be withdrawal from them, people have had this from medication and or stress trauma, I was depressed and extremely anxious prior to this, alot of things got ontop of me and I succumb to depersonalization.

Best thing to do is relax also and not worry. Worrying only makes it worse and is more likely to prelong it. If I would of stopped worrying when it first happened I would of been done with this long ago.


----------



## Gth27 (Apr 18, 2019)

Yeah I understand bit It is very scary when you need to think all the time and nothing comes up. Time perception is nothing now. Did you also have this? I feel nothing. I think its chemical I see a lot of people damaged by mirtazapine.


----------



## FirstAid (Nov 19, 2018)

Gth27 said:


> Yeah I understand bit It is very scary when you need to think all the time and nothing comes up. Time perception is nothing now. Did you also have this? I feel nothing. I think its chemical I see a lot of people damaged by mirtazapine.


Find it hard to think, perception of time is off. The year I have been in this has went by like a couple of weeks. I don't check the time like I used to. No emotions no connection to self.
I'm aware its scary but I believe your brain has to rebalance itself in your case.


----------

